# Full size pattern enlargement



## Dogiedad (Jul 25, 2011)

Where do u guys take a pattern to get a 200% enlargement? 
Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

To a place in town that does enlargements.

Look in your yellow pages for a firm that does engineering drawings, architectural drawings, etc and ask them this question. 

If you do not see something in the yellow pages ask a builder.

George


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I just go to a local printer in my area let your fingers do the walking and make some calls


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dogiedad said:


> Where do u guys take a pattern to get a 200% enlargement?
> Thanks


That would depend on the size you're starting with, and how involved the pattern is. 












 







.


----------



## Dogiedad (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks George.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dogiedad said:


> Thanks George.


That's it? A bit more details of your pattern might be of help, like:

What the pattern size is.
What the pattern is.
What the pattern is made of, i.e., wood, paper, other.












 







.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have used my scanner to copy and then Photoshop to either enlarge or shrink. If the pattern is larger than a standard piece of paper, Office Depot (I think it's O.D.) has the large format printers.


----------



## Tecwritr (Jul 22, 2011)

I have 2 large format printers. One HP and the other Epson. I believe the are both around $200. They both print on 19 x 13 paper which can be purchased either at an office supply store or on line.

They can print on unto 13 x 44. That size is hard to find. I did get some 13 x 35 at a local paper distributor but that's the largest they could cut.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Dogiedad said:


> Where do u guys take a pattern to get a 200% enlargement?
> Thanks


Depending on what you're starting with you could try Fedex/Kinkos:
http://www.fedex.com/us/office/mark...ters/prints.html?lid=Learnmore_posters_prints


----------



## Dogiedad (Jul 25, 2011)

Agian, thanks to all. I have used various plans to bulid and often the plans (woodowrking mags) call for enlarging the plan to 200 percent. I didn't think my home printer could do the job. I will try Kinko's for the next project. 
Currently I'm building a gun cabinet for my son. I will try to post some pics when i get closer to putting the cabinet together. Now in the phase of buliding the panels, sides, etc.

Michael in Murphy


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

if you have photo shop you have the ability to make any size you want. it will print on multiple pcs of paper the tape them together.
thats what i do.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Most large copier have enlargement capability. I use one that you enlarge to 141 percent. If you do this two time you get a 200 percent copy; really about 198.8 percent. Most places like UPS store or kinko should be able to do this.
Tom


----------

